
Walter Bright: Assembler to C - fogus
http://dobbscodetalk.com/index.php?option=com_myblog&show=Assembler-to-C.html&Itemid=29
======
gruseom
This is a neat article with a lot of embedded gems about how to go about this
kind of project.

I tried google-joining the Steve Russell of Spacewar!/Lisp fame with the Steve
Russell who wrote optlink. Unfortunately for a good story, it didn't produce
anything, so I guess they're not the same guy.

In the process, though, I found several old posts in which Walter Bright raved
about optlink and how good (that) Steve Russell was. Fascinating stuff.

------
Slashed
I love low-level code world. It's just so different from all those dynamic
languages. Though I still remember those times when C wasn't called a low-
level language. But these days it goes like: "C? No StringBuilder? No OOP?
What are Pointers? Nah, I don't do Assembler..". Proud to be a C coder. P.S.
No offense, dynamic languages and high-level stuff are actually very good and
save a lot of time. It's just that I'm in love with C all my life. Cheers.

------
wglb
From the article: _2\. The C compiler prepends _ to global identifers, so they
wouldn't match with Optlink ones. The easiest solution was to hack the C
compiler to stop doing that._

